# How would you feel if your husband, being tempted to being unfaithful, would always come home and give you greater affection?



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Men are animals and sometimes tempted to stray, but what would your response be, when he is tempted, to always turn to you and give you greater affection in response. 
I'm asking of a man who really wants to be faithful in his marriage?

I'm asking as a hypothetical.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Firstly men aren't animals. Most women will appreciate affection, but presumably they wouldn't be told about each particular temptation that happens?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Firstly men aren't animals. Most women will appreciate affection, but presumably they wouldn't be told about each particular temptation that happens?


Mentally, he's tempted, but his response is to always to turn towards you.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

Why is he mentally tempted?

Window shopping is fine, stepping in the store is not.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> Mentally, he's tempted, but his response is to always to turn towards you.


All men are different.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> Men are animals and sometimes tempted to stray, but what would your response be, when he is tempted, to always turn to you and give you greater affection in response.
> I'm asking of a man who really wants to be faithful in his marriage?
> 
> I'm asking as a hypothetical.


Men are "animals"? Nice perspective you have there.

As for being "tempted". We ALL are tempted at certain times and in different situations and for different things. Shouldn't you be grateful that he didn't give in to the temptation (that's how your post sounds) and that he realizes what he has with you and thus showers you with "affection"?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

sideways said:


> Men are "animals"? Nice perspective you have there.
> 
> As for being "tempted". We ALL are tempted at certain times and in different situations and for different things. Shouldn't you be grateful that he didn't give in to the temptation (that's how your post sounds) and that he realizes what he has with you and thus showers you with "affection"?


Op is male and complaining that his wife only permits vanilla sex.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

sideways said:


> Men are "animals"? Nice perspective you have there.
> 
> As for being "tempted". We ALL are tempted at certain times and in different situations and for different things. Shouldn't you be grateful that he didn't give in to the temptation (that's how your post sounds) and that he realizes what he has with you and thus showers you with "affection"?


Jonty is a man I think!


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Jonty is a man I think!


I am a man, dammit.

I just mean that man is an animal, in terms of his biological classification. He's subject to the temptations of the flesh. 
However, it seems a good thing if, when being tempted, his first response is to go home when he is able to and pay attention to his wife.
However, I thought that some here might be annoyed that it takes him being tempted to do something like that.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

jonty30 said:


> However, I thought that some here might be annoyed that it takes him being tempted to do something like that.


That wasn't how I read your post. 

If a man is tempted he SHOULD turn his focus to his wife. However, that should not be the only time he focuses on her or wants her.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

jonty30 said:


> However, I thought that some here might be annoyed that it takes him being tempted to do something like that.


So you can’t get fired up to show affection to your wife unless you get stimulation somewhere else first?

There’s a thread going now about a guy who goes to strip clubs then comes home and bangs his wife. She doesn’t seem to like it much.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Op is male and complaining that his wife only permits vanilla sex.


😱


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Jonty is a man I think!


😱


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Not many women are going to be thrilled when their husband gets himself worked up by porn or ogling other women and then turning to the wife and using her as his cum dumpster. Just so you know.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

jonty30 said:


> Men are animals and sometimes tempted to stray, but what would your response be, when he is tempted, to always turn to you and give you greater affection in response.
> I'm asking of a man who really wants to be faithful in his marriage?
> 
> I'm asking as a hypothetical.


If a man has been in a situation where he felt attracted to a woman and he felt the temptation to cheat, stopped that temptation and redirected his affection to his wife I think that is okay. In fact it is the proper response, assuming he is doing it to reaffirm his attraction, desire and commitment to his wife. If he is fantasizing about that OW while he is giving affection to his wife, that is wrong. The husband also needs to understand how he ended up in the tempting situation. Was it a one off or is he regularly finding himself in those kinds of situations? Does he tend to put himself in those situations? Those would all be major points of concern in my opinion.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> So you can’t get fired up to show affection to your wife unless you get stimulation somewhere else first?
> 
> There’s a thread going now about a guy who goes to strip clubs then comes home and bangs his wife. She doesn’t seem to like it much.


I never said that. I'm saying, when tempted, that is what he would do in addition to the normal love and care.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

I think the OP is sexually frustrated and hence why he's using the term 'animal' etc.

I think you're thinking with your pants at this point.

You have every right to have a happy, healthy sex life, and if you've tried talking with your wife and everything else you can think of, then it's ok to admit you are sexually incompatible and need to move on. You may love her, but the resentment will grow. Do both of you a favour by considering divorce so you are both free to live the lives you need before the temptation you talk about gets the better of you and you forget to turn your attentions to your wife.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

MarmiteC said:


> I think the OP is sexually frustrated and hence why he's using the term 'animal' etc.
> 
> I think you're thinking with your pants at this point.
> 
> You have every right to have a happy, healthy sex life, and if you've tried talking with your wife and everything else you can think of, then it's ok to admit you are sexually incompatible and need to move on. You may love her, but the resentment will grow. Do both of you a favour by considering divorce so you are both free to live the lives you need before the temptation you talk about gets the better of you and you forget to turn your attentions to your wife.


I just meant biological animal, as a classification. Nothing more than that.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

jonty30 said:


> I just meant biological animal, as a classification. Nothing more than that.


Exactly, it is a biological reaction, but my comment still stands. It may be very hard to contemplate the thought of moving on, but this post, and your post regarding porn indicates a growing dissatisfaction. It appears that you mean the best, I can see you want to be a good husband, but you have needs that aren't being met.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

jonty30 said:


> However, I thought that some here might be annoyed that *it takes him being tempted to do something like that.*





jonty30 said:


> I never said that. I'm saying, when tempted, that is what he would do *in addition to the normal love and care.*


Make up your mind.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

jonty30 said:


> Men are animals and sometimes tempted to stray, but what would your response be, when he is tempted, to always turn to you and give you greater affection in response.
> I'm asking of a man who really wants to be faithful in his marriage?
> 
> I'm asking as a hypothetical.


If being tempted is what makes men animals, I would have to say that women are also animals.
Just read the Infidelity boards on here!

It sounds like you have a negative view of your sexuality, and you need to adjust it. 

To answer your question, it wouldn't bother me, I would always WANT my partner's attention and sexual energy directed at me, no matter how it was fired up. If he was "tempted" or turned on by other women and decided to masturbate alone and shut me out of his sexual experiences, then I would be hurt.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

bobert said:


> Make up your mind.


I don't think that's what he meant, he was clarifying two different points.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

LisaDiane said:


> I don't think that's what he meant, he was clarifying two different points.


That's what I mean. A husband should be attentive to his wife, in the way that she needs it. 
However, when he was tempted to stray, his response was to go home and give her extra attention as a response.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

jonty30 said:


> I am a man, dammit.
> 
> I just mean that man is an animal, in terms of his biological classification. He's subject to the temptations of the flesh.
> However, it seems a good thing if, when being tempted, his first response is to go home when he is able to and pay attention to his wife.
> *However, I thought that some here might be annoyed that it takes him being tempted to do something like that.*


Some will, some won't. You really need to find out what YOUR partner feels about it.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

LisaDiane said:


> Some will, some won't. You really need to find out what YOUR partner feels about it.


It's not about my partner. It was just a question that I was curious about.
I wanted to see the responses.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Blondilocks said:


> Not many women are going to be thrilled when their husband gets himself worked up by porn or ogling other women and then turning to the wife and using her as his cum dumpster. Just so you know.


This is so true, but then I lived with the alternative (him hiding in a dark corner to get off), and it was very lonely and hurtful too.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> This is so true, but then I lived with the alternative (him hiding in a dark corner to get off), and it was very lonely and hurtful too.


Don't mean to thread jack, but I feel like women see porn from a jealousy aspect, "I don't look like that" etc... But if a man is in a situation where he is shut down a bit, all that pent up sexual energy is going to be released somewhere... might as well be in a bath towel. It's just a matter of fact, many men do this cowering in the bathroom while their wife are on their iPhone unawares.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

jonty30 said:


> I am a man, dammit.
> 
> I just mean that man is an animal, in terms of his biological classification. He's subject to the temptations of the flesh.
> However, it seems a good thing if, when being tempted, his first response is to go home when he is able to and pay attention to his wife.
> However, I thought that some here might be annoyed that it takes him being tempted to do something like that.


How convenient to be an 'animal' when it suits. Never heard of 'self-control'? I guess not


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Not many women are going to be thrilled when their husband gets himself worked up by porn or ogling other women and then turning to the wife and using her as his cum dumpster. Just so you know.


Why would the woman be excited by that, she is simply a repository for him to dump in. I think that kind of behavior is selfish and almost abusive. Better to go spank the monkey instead of using your wife's body not in a loving way.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well.
The situation you're talking about does happen to men and women.

If it's a habit the person is developing like porn or purposefully getting worked up by others, it will negatively impact the couple's sexual health even if the initial sex is hot. 

I knew a couple where the wife would go regularly to a male stripper group whenever she could and these guys do some touching and allow being touched. I saw a picture of her being sandwiched between two tanned beefcakes and expressed my concern to the husband. He said he didn't mind because she came home to him and was really hot in bed. I told him it was unhealthy for her to be looking outside of him for her sexual excitement. They are divorced now and a child was caught up in it. She left him.

Now when the occasional temptation comes to us all, I don't view going to your mate for relief and securing your relationship is a bad thing at all.

I don't believe telling your wife that Patricia with the so and so account gave you a hug and a raging erection and that's why you were so passionate with her.

My wife passionately makes love to me and then tells me that she ran into Brad at the beach and she got so worked up by him being shirtless and him seeing her in her two piece, that she got right home to take care of it...... Conan would be giving a spankin....

Sometimes we get our temperature turned up when we aren't with our mates. It isn't a sin. It happens to everyone sometimes.

I don't believe telling your partner every time it happens is good at all unless you've got a kink.

It's similar to another thread here where the wife keeps texting and talking about other men and reassuring her husband that the men aren't a threat to him. I believe she does it to deflect his questions about them but her response certainly gets one thinking bad thoughts.

Don't purposely set yourself up to get sexually aroused by others and then use your mate as a glorified toy.

Also don't tell them about it on the innocent occasions that you happen to get steamy from someone else.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

aine said:


> How convenient to be an 'animal' when it suits. Never heard of 'self-control'? I guess not


It is a fact that we are driven by biology and instinctive responses to certain things. The desire to reproduce is no exception. He is talking about self control, in the form of turning that temptation into passion for your spouse. I still think this is perfectly fine so long as it isn't the norm in the relationship and so long as the man isn't searching for temptation.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Don't mean to thread jack, but I feel like women see porn from a jealousy aspect, "I don't look like that" etc... But if a man is in a situation where he is shut down a bit, all that pent up sexual energy is going to be released somewhere... might as well be in a bath towel. It's just a matter of fact, many men do this cowering in the bathroom while their wife are on their iPhone unawares.


So you are saying a wife should be available whenever, wherever, seriously? nothing loving or reciprocal about that. Looking at it from another perspective, women are emotional beings and have lots of emotions to be expressed, nurtured, etc. So I guess you too should also be available wherever, whenever she wants to talk, share, etc.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Don't mean to thread jack, but I feel like women see porn from a jealousy aspect, "I don't look like that" etc... But if a man is in a situation where he is shut down a bit, all that pent up sexual energy is going to be released somewhere... might as well be in a bath towel. It's just a matter of fact, many men do this cowering in the bathroom while their wife are on their iPhone unawares.


I don't want to thread jack either, but I will just say that it's often so much more complicated than that, and I was never jealous or restrictive with his sexuality, but he withheld it from me anyway.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Not many women are going to be thrilled when their husband gets himself worked up by porn or ogling other women and then turning to the wife and using her as his cum dumpster. Just so you know.


and yet, this is exactly the excuse I get for reading mountains of porn and completely ignoring emotional connection with the living. I'm aware that this isn't exactly a porn thread (or is it?) but it seems to me that this is a common problem of users of titillating media, They use it as a replacement regardless of their intention. 
To answer the question. If I think my wife has been mooning over her emotional AP, I'm pretty much dead in the trousers towards her.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

aine said:


> So you are saying a wife should be available whenever, wherever, seriously? nothing loving or reciprocal about that. Looking at it from another perspective, women are emotional beings and have lots of emotions to be expressed, nurtured, etc. So I guess you too should also be available wherever, whenever she wants to talk, share, etc.


start injecting yourself with testerone then go on monks retreat (as many men are in marriages across the globe) and report back your findings.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

aine said:


> So you are saying a wife should be available whenever, wherever, seriously? nothing loving or reciprocal about that. Looking at it from another perspective, women are emotional beings and have lots of emotions to be expressed, nurtured, etc. So I guess you too should also be available wherever, whenever she wants to talk, share, etc.


Actually, yes I should be available for her emotional support anytime she needs it. If that is what she needs then it is my responsibility to help her.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> I don't want to thread jack either, but I will just say that it's often so much more complicated than that, and I was never jealous or restrictive with his sexuality, but he withheld it from me anyway.


Probably out of shame.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Probably out of shame.


Not at all...not even a little bit.

It was selfishness and entitlement, the same reason he hid other things from me.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Probably out of shame.


He was with a woman who was many men's dream when it came to her open and willing attitude toward sex.

He really didn't have an excuse.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Probably out of shame.


And NOT that I disagree with you that that's how many men (and women) do feel, it just wasn't his motivation at all.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Not at all...not even a little bit.
> 
> It was selfishness and entitlement, the same reason he hid other things from me.


Sorry to hear that, I don't know your back story, I'm just speaking for some who even if they know there isn't a hardline, but can see it hurts their wives that they turn to it in secret. Especially, if it isn't her fault for whatever reason.

If there is no reason other than they don't feel like it for weeks (months) on end, then I'm not surprised thr men use porn or even find a paramour.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A female friend told me years ago (NOT talking about food): I don't care where he develops his appetite, as long as he always comes to me for home cooking.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> A female friend told me years ago (NOT talking about food): I don't care where he develops his appetite, as long as he always comes to me for home cooking.


LoL! Not being contrary but I know several who had this philosophy and are now divorced.

I'm sure some are fine with it but probably not most.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

jonty30 said:


> Mentally, he's tempted, but his response is to always to turn towards you.


that’s crap. He seeks outside influences to stoke his interest in his wife? How about he just simply seek interest in his wife instead of a surrogate?
Sounds like a really shallow man child. He needs to grow up!


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Beach123 said:


> that’s crap. He seeks outside influences to stoke his interest in his wife? How about he just simply seek interest in his wife instead of a surrogate?
> Sounds like a really shallow man child. He needs to grow up!


Life sometimes happens without intent.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

jonty30 said:


> Life sometimes happens without intent.


The way each person participates directly affects themselves and others.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Married but Happy said:


> A female friend told me years ago (NOT talking about food): I don't care where he develops his appetite, as long as he always comes to me for home cooking.


Yeah, but how would she feel if he stopped by the cute neighbor's house for an appetizer before he came home for dinner?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

jonty30 said:


> Men are animals and sometimes tempted to stray, but what would your response be, when he is tempted, to always turn to you and give you greater affection in response.
> I'm asking of a man who really wants to be faithful in his marriage?
> 
> I'm asking as a hypothetical.





Blondilocks said:


> Not many women are going to be thrilled when their husband gets himself worked up by porn or ogling other women and then turning to the wife and using her as his cum dumpster. Just so you know.


Thank you. Yeah, that's such a gift.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It bothers me that we are putting so much energy into a "what if?" post. A real marriage issue would deserve more time. 
Here because there is no one to insult we can make bold statements including absolutes, like any "real woman" would feel . . . or Sounds like something a "shallow man child" would say. But people aren't really built that way. As it so often pointed out here we don't have a hive mind. We exist on a spectrum. our sexuality, gender, desire, and so on are not set points , but somewhere along the spectrum.
I firmly believe there are men and women who are just fine with statements like " I don't care who pumps up the tires as long as I get to ride the bike". There are also women and men who want fidelity of thought. There are even people right here on the board who would be fine with the appetizer mentioned above. So to have some expectation that your spouse is going to match some majority opinion is just plain silly. 
So I'm weird, and I know it. But the scenario proposed in the original post just doesn't work for me. I get a hit from a co worker, or stranger on the street, or gym, or whatever, and it does not "pump me up", it makes me worried and insecure. I didn't think it would bother me if my wife had out side excitement, But as stated above, It's a turn off. For ME. 
I guess my real wonder is if it has more to do with my relationship status. If my emotional needs were met, would I be less pissed about the porn? Or even the EAP? If I was secure in my relationship, could I appreciate outside attention? Or would it work better if I was free?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yeah, but how would she feel if he stopped by the cute neighbor's house for an appetizer before he came home for dinner?


That might have been different as it probably would have spoiled his appetite. As it was, she said he went to strip clubs.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> Men are animals and sometimes tempted to stray, but what would your response be, when he is tempted, to always turn to you and give you greater affection in response.
> I'm asking of a man who really wants to be faithful in his marriage?
> 
> I'm asking as a hypothetical.


Instead of writing a bunch of post basically saying how frustrated you are why don't you try to court your wife, and figure out what makes her tick sexually? However to do that you probably are going to have to emotionally connect with her and it's got to be real.

I mean why are you married to her, do you even love her?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Don't mean to thread jack, but I feel like women see porn from a jealousy aspect, "I don't look like that" etc... But if a man is in a situation where he is shut down a bit, all that pent up sexual energy is going to be released somewhere... might as well be in a bath towel. It's just a matter of fact, many men do this cowering in the bathroom while their wife are on their iPhone unawares.


Ah at this point tons of women watch porn too.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

sokillme said:


> Instead of writing a bunch of post basically saying how frustrated you are why don't you try to court your wife, and figure out what makes her tick sexually? However to do that you probably are going to have to emotionally connect with her and it's got to be real.
> 
> I mean why are you married to her, do you even love her?


I suck at emotions too, I think I need a class. My wife asked me what I thought foreplay was and I said oral. Apparently that is the wrong answer 😕


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I suck at emotions too, I think I need a class. My wife asked me what I thought foreplay was and I said oral. Apparently that is the wrong answer 😕


well I guess that would vary by each individual but how about flirting, dancing, notes, touching lightly when passing in the hall, heart texts, kissing...... and so forth. 
While I count oral as part of foreplay many would count it as part of sex.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Actually, yes I should be available for her emotional support anytime she needs it. If that is what she needs then it is my responsibility to help her.



I think the problem is that often when some men (not saying you) think are emotional needs are just typical conversations with an emotionally expressive person as a lot of women tend to be. So that might have some talk about emotions in the discussion. In my mind it's not that hard to do that and equivalent to a hello or good by kiss. If your wife wants to tell you about her hard day for 10 mins this is pretty standard stuff. It's really not that hard to spend the 10 mins and listen to her. Put it in the vault and then use it for later as a way to encourage her if you can. Just remembering what she said will make her feel close to you. And that is the thing if she feels close to you, with a little wine (or maybe none at all) she is probably going to be more open to having sex.

Now if she is crying every day and seems emotionally immature, or it's some other nonsense that is another story in all together, and I don't think you should be expected to stop everything and have a huge emotional emotional session every single day if you are not up for it.

I think the same holds true for physical intimacy, I think it's reasonable to have sex often when you are married, but not every encounter needs to be of the 2 hours, put on Prince and bring out the toys variety. Or anal. (Sorry I am usually not so blunt but lets be real here half of these f'n post are just guys complaining that their wife won't do anal.)


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> He was with a woman who was many men's dream when it came to her open and willing attitude toward sex.
> 
> He really didn't have an excuse.


Not to threadjack but this is one of the things that annoys me the most about situations like this and infidelity.

LD seems like a very decent, kind and fun person.

Dude was a lemon. Honestly it pisses me off if LD doesn't get snached up by some good guy because of the aftermath and disillusion that people lke that that cause.

Sorry Lisa, that is not me criticizing you in any way, it's just me reflecting on how bad spouses prevent and hurt the good ones even after they are gone. And by good ones that doesn't even have to be the ones they are married to, it could be the ones who will miss out because of the after effects and damage the bad spouse did.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I suck at emotions too, I think I need a class. My wife asked me what I thought foreplay was and I said oral. Apparently that is the wrong answer 😕


I don't understand why you can't learn. Get some books. Watch some videos. It's not impossible to fix. Ask here. Ask her. Listen to what she is telling you.

Look we get on wives when they say, I suck in bed and I am not good at it, so I don't put in much effort, or we would if those kind of wives were honest. And we should. Same goes with this. (And I will post the arbetrary disclamer not all wives, not all women, not all men, not all non-binary furbies or whatever you are that is offended.)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

sokillme said:


> I think the same holds true for physical intimacy, I think it's reasonable to have sex often when you are married, but not every encounter needs to be of the 2 hours, put on Prince and bring out the toys variety.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

jonty30 said:


> It was just a question that I was curious about.
> I wanted to see the responses.


I guess that's the motivation to start this thread, although I fail to see the point.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> I guess that's the motivation to start this thread, although I fail to see the point.


How else do you get to know the opposite sex, if you don't ask questions?

There's a difference between an individual response and a generality. I can get a specific response easily enough, but I was wondering about generalities.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

jonty30 said:


> How else do you get to know the opposite sex, if you don't ask questions?


Sure, I ask questions. But I do so in face-to-face situations, not on a forum.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> Sure, I ask questions. But I do so in face-to-face situations, not on a forum.


I'm not going to commission a poll for such a question.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

😅😂🤣Oh, c'mon, start a poll. You haven't posted enough today, so I say go for it!


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> 😅😂🤣Oh, c'mon, start a poll. You haven't posted enough today, so I say go for it!


My job allows a continual internet connection that lets me surf all day.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

jonty30 said:


> My job allows a continual internet connection that lets me surf all day.


Sounds like a real high-pressure job, for sure! Please tell me you're not an air traffic controller or a 911 responder - LOL!!!!!🤣😆😁


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> Sounds like a real high-pressure job, for sure! Please tell me you're not an air traffic controller or a 911 responder - LOL!!!!!🤣😆😁


It's a great job. I can't state what the job is, but it allows me to focus on my home life when I get home without being tempted to be on the internet.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I think you can stop the porn and stop thinking about other women, focusing all your attention on your wife. She may be somewhat annoyed at times, but I think it is the best approach.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't luck out when it comes to jobs, I guess. What I did on the internet had to directly relate to my job. Guess I'll just have to see if you continue posting this evening. If so, that would indicate you're not as focused on your home life as you say. You naughty, naughty boy!😁


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Galabar01 said:


> I think you can stop the porn and stop thinking about other women, focusing all your attention on your wife. She may be somewhat annoyed at times, but I think it is the best approach.


I can't do porn at work. That would be amongst the dumbest things a person can do.
Every site I visit is logged, so I have to be very family friendly in my surfing.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> I didn't luck out when it comes to jobs, I guess. What I did on the internet had to directly relate to my job.


I lucked out in my occupation, no question. 
It's a secure job as well, so I can't be more happy.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Isn't your wife a little upset that you aren't giving her your full attention at the moment? Of course, for all I know, the two of you use your phones most of the evening. Nothing wrong with that, if it works for you.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> Isn't your wife a little upset that you aren't giving her your full attention at the moment? Of course, for all I know, the two of you use your phones most of the evening. Nothing wrong with that, if it works for you.


I give her full attention. She lacks for nothing when I'm home.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

jonty30 said:


> She lacks for nothing when I'm home.


Except for a penis in her mouth, anal sex and other things as stated in one of your other threads.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Personal said:


> Except for a penis in her mouth, anal sex and other things as stated in one of your other threads.


It may be an issue with me, but I don't make it an issue with her.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

jonty30 said:


> I give her full attention. She lacks for nothing when I'm home.


Aren't you at home now?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Prodigal said:


> Aren't you at home now?


I'm at work right now.


----------



## damo7 (Jul 16, 2020)

jonty30 said:


> Men are animals and sometimes tempted to stray, but what would your response be, when he is tempted, to always turn to you and give you greater affection in response.
> I'm asking of a man who really wants to be faithful in his marriage?
> 
> I'm asking as a hypothetical.


You look at this the wrong way. EVERYONE is attracted to other people during their marriage at some stage, most just do not act on it. Sure you can get aroused from other sources, if you use this to have great sex with your wife there is no harm at all. 
Just dont put it like you did in your post, and the need to ram it home to her is pretty insensitive. 

From your post I get the feeling you would struggle to be faithful and most women would probably run a mile.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

damo7 said:


> You look at this the wrong way. EVERYONE is attracted to other people during their marriage at some stage, most just do not act on it. Sure you can get aroused from other sources, if you use this to have great sex with your wife there is no harm at all.
> Just dont put it like you did in your post, and the need to ram it home to her is pretty insensitive.
> 
> From your post I get the feeling you would struggle to be faithful and most women would probably run a mile.


I have no trouble with being faithful. 
I simply have Aspergers and I have an unemotional way of looking at things.


----------

